# Thinking about buying this BHO Extractor



## Hackerman

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221272465126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I just want to try this out. I may stick with it and I may not. I am hoping this is a good trial size.

It's 14 gram size is about as small as they get. How much oil will I get from a batch this size? I know it depends on the quality but if I knew a range, at least....

It's not worth the trouble if this is going to make enough for 2 hits. If it made a gram at a time, it would be a nice trial size.

How much butane would I run through a batch this size? All the videos I saw, they used the entire can. But their extractor was always way, way bigger.

My cans of butane are pretty big. Almost 6 ounces.

Any tips or tricks or recommendations on that extractor are appreciated.


----------



## orangesunshine

never seen anything like it---imo if u want to give it a trial---go to a high end kitchen suppy store like william sonoma and pick up a stainless steel turkey baster


----------



## Hackerman

Their baster is $30. LOL This outfit, with 10 screens and a "tool free" clamp [LOL] is only $15. $15 isn't even real money. It's a tip. LOL I just don't want to waste the time (and take the risk) for a couple hits.

I am really really set on doing this without blowing myself up so I figure starting small might be a good idea. LOL


----------



## pcduck

Never seen anything like it.

But after looking at it, I think this is a case of, you get what you pay for. 3 for $15. I am thinking junk.


----------



## Hackerman

This is just like every other extractor. They are all the same except for different sizes. Some are metal and some are glass but they are all just about the same in design from what I have seen. I am more concerned about how much it will make in a single run.


----------



## MR1

I am thinking somewhere around 1/2 gram.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MR1 said:


> I am thinking somewhere around 1/2 gram.



 Is this pretty much what someone can expect....about 1/2 gram BHO from a 1/2 oz of bud?  Are all the BHO extractors like this?


----------



## Hackerman

They seems to all have the same concept. One end for the nozzle. The other end is a screen. Pretty basic stuff.

Size seems to be the biggest difference. If I like the result, I'll get one of those $2500 units and do it right. LOL

Really just interested in trying something new. I plan to construct a "hands free" unit to preclude damage to my person. LOL


----------



## MR1

My homemade bho extractor, use abs not pvc if you make one. I get a good gram of bho out of it. It is 1.5" dia., 7.5" long. Here are some estimates.
1oz high quality 12oz butane needed 3-6g expected yield 
1oz average 10oz butane 2-4g yield 
1oz low grade(schwag) 9oz butane 2-3g yield 
1oz high quality trim 12oz butane 3-5g 
1oz trim and leaves 10oz butane 2-5g 
1oz fan leaves 8oz butane 1-2g 

Some materials you can use to make it and some not to.
glass--A
304 stainless steel -- A
316 stainless steel -- A
ABS plastic -- B-Good
Aluminum -- A-Excellent
Brass -- N/A
Bronze -- C-Fair
Buna N (Nitrile) -- A-Excellent
Carbon graphite -- A-Excellent
Carbon Steel -- A-Excellent
Carpenter 20 -- A-Excellent
Cast iron -- N/A
Ceramic Al203 -- N/A
Ceramic magnet -- N/A
ChemRaz (FFKM) -- A-Excellent
Copper -- C-Fair
CPVC -- C-Fair
EPDM -- D-Severe Effect
Epoxy -- A-Excellent
Fluorocarbon (FKM) -- A-Excellent
Hastelloy-Cr -- A-Excellent
Hypalonr -- B-Good
Hytrelr -- N/A
Kalrez -- A-Excellent
Kel-Fr -- A-Excellent
LDPE -- C-Fair
Natural rubber -- D-Severe Effect
Neoprene -- A-Excellent
NORYLr -- D-Severe Effect
Nylon -- A-Excellent
Polycarbonate -- D-Severe Effect
Polyetherether Ketone (PEEK) -- A-Excellent
Polypropylene -- A-Excellent
Polyurethane -- D-Severe Effect
PPS (Ryton&#65533 -- A-Excellent
PTFE -- A-Excellent
PVC -- C-Fair
PVDF (Kynar&#65533 -- A-Excellent
Silicone -- D-Severe Effect
Titanium -- A-Excellent
Tygonr -- C-Fair
Vitonr -- A-Excellent
View attachment 001 (640x427).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MR1--Curious the difference between the PVC and the ABS--as a plumber, I really would think that the butane would react more with the ABS than the PVC as ABS is a solvent weld pipe and PVC is a glue pipe.  That actually looks like gray (electrical) PVC  with PVC caps.  I'm trying to think if I have ever seen 1-1/2" threaded ABS and wonder about what the applications would be.....other than making things like a BHO extractor.....


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks for the info.

So, according to that, it looks like I put the entire 6 oz can of butane through for 1/2 ounce of pot.


----------



## orangesunshine

abs pvc---both will purge residual plastics/chemicals into ur bho due to the extreme low temps created by the butane---that is why blasters are made from glass---stainless steel is supposed second best to glass


----------



## MR1

THG, your right about it being pvc, I don't use it any more since I learned about the pvc. I could not find the abs in 1 1/2 '', that is why I used pvc (bad). I will have to see what other sizes they have. THG, you may be right about the abs, pvc, I guess it depends whether butane is a solvent, I don't know, I have just read not to use pvc.
 Hackerman, I always used the full 6 oz can.


----------



## Hackerman

The one I bought says this...

_100% Leach Free Unit
100% BPA free unit
100% Petrolium free unit
100% EA free
100% Compatible with butane

This unit is reistant to chemical solvents,bases and acids.

Lab grade thermoplastic polymer.

Used in place of glass in professional labs across the country.

Virtually unbreakable. It can fall from any table onto any surface.  You  can drop it on garage floors. You can run it through the dishwasher, autoclave it if you want. You can use a screwdriver carelessly. You can chuck it in a drawer with no worries. It just won't break. If you think you didn't get a $14.99 value out of it you can return it for a full refund. No questions asked. _


----------



## orangesunshine

Hackerman said:


> The one I bought says this...
> 
> _100% Leach Free Unit
> 100% BPA free unit
> 100% Petrolium free unit
> 100% EA free
> 100% Compatible with butane
> 
> This unit is reistant to chemical solvents,bases and acids.
> 
> Lab grade thermoplastic polymer.
> 
> Used in place of glass in professional labs across the country.
> 
> Virtually unbreakable. It can fall from any table onto any surface.  You  can drop it on garage floors. You can run it through the dishwasher, autoclave it if you want. You can use a screwdriver carelessly. You can chuck it in a drawer with no worries. It just won't break. If you think you didn't get a $14.99 value out of it you can return it for a full refund. No questions asked. _



lmao---u sound like a sales rep for this extractor

2 most important safety things to remember

1.  ALWAYS BLAST BUTANE IN A WELL VENTILATED AREA---PREFERABLY OUTSIDE AND AWAY FROM ANY AND ALL IGNITION SOURCES SUCH AS A LIT CIGARETTE, PILOT LIGHT ETC...

2.  KEEP THAT BLASTED BHO AWAY FROM ALL OPEN FLAME UNTIL IT STOPS VISIBLY EVAPORATING/BUBBLING



2.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks for the info guys.  I would be kind of leery about using either PVC or ABS.    

LOL orange, I think Hackerman just pasted and copied the info from the person selling those, so I guess it should sound like a sales rep.  I have always been a bit afraid of masking BHO, but I can certainly find many places with no flames or combustion source.  Any other words of wisdom? 


Hackerman, let us know how it works.  I think I may be willing to gamble $15.


----------



## orangesunshine

nice to have a fire extinguisher at hand too

whenever u ready to run it thg i be there for u


----------



## Hackerman

I am planning to use a bar clamp to make a setup where I can press the butane and walk away. I'll do it outside with a fan. And, a fire extinguisher. And a bunch of bong hits and maybe a beer or two.

If that's not an equation for an explosion, I don't know what is. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks for the info guys.  I would be kind of leery about using either PVC or ABS.
> 
> LOL orange, I think Hackerman just pasted and copied the info from the person selling those, so I guess it should sound like a sales rep.  I have always been a bit afraid of masking BHO, but I can certainly find many places with no flames or combustion source.  Any other words of wisdom?
> 
> 
> Hackerman, let us know how it works.  I think I may be willing to gamble $15.




What do you do? I know you don't just smoke. I'm sure you do water hash (bubble hash). I'll bet you don't like ISO hash. Something about smoking ISO that just doesn't appeal to me (and, I'll bet you). 

I'm not real thrilled about smoking the by-product of butane, either, to be honest.

We need to find an inert product that strips TCH from cannabis.


----------



## bobkat

Glass for the win
ss if you cant get glass blow tubes

Plastic PVC ABS NEVER NEVER NEVER

do some research people


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman said:


> What do you do? I know you don't just smoke. I'm sure you do water hash (bubble hash). I'll bet you don't like ISO hash. Something about smoking ISO that just doesn't appeal to me (and, I'll bet you).
> 
> I'm not real thrilled about smoking the by-product of butane, either, to be honest.
> 
> We need to find an inert product that strips TCH from cannabis.



 LOL--Hackerman are you asking me about my bad habits or other things I do with cannabis?  I am a big fan of bubble hash.  I also make some edibles, and a glycerin tincture that I use in e-cigarettes.  You are right about the ISO (funny how we can get such a good feel for people we have only conversed with on the internet).  I think that using as pure a butane as you can get will help and, whether we like it or not, every time we light a cigarette, a joint or a pipe with a butane lighter, we are inhaling a bit of the butane also.  It would be great to find something to strip the THC that is harmless to us.


----------



## MR1

:fly:


----------



## bobkat

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--Hackerman are you asking me about my bad habits or other things I do with cannabis?  I am a big fan of bubble hash.  I also make some edibles, and a glycerin tincture that I use in e-cigarettes.  You are right about the ISO (funny how we can get such a good feel for people we have only conversed with on the internet).  I think that using as pure a butane as you can get will help and, whether we like it or not, every time we light a cigarette, a joint or a pipe with a butane lighter, we are inhaling a bit of the butane also.  It would be great to find something to strip the THC that is harmless to us.




its all in the purge

using refined butane and proven methods to purge and your "concretes" or "absolutes" and they will be safe for consumption

this thread shows a fantastic butane extraction process for smaller runs

get your note books out and start reading 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=168388


----------



## Hackerman

I wonder if I should use dried and cured buds or if I should try fresh buds, right off the vine. I have a plant that is mature and ready to harvest. 

Anyone ever use fresh bud for this?


----------



## bobkat

Hackerman said:


> I wonder if I should use dried and cured buds or if I should try fresh buds, right off the vine. I have a plant that is mature and ready to harvest.
> 
> Anyone ever use fresh bud for this?



The thread posted above deals with all of your questions, the op likes to soak his budz in liquid butane for as long as an hr and a half. Greywolf also contrabutes a lot to the thread. Forget those small blasting tubes and have a look see at the thread, go buy a ss thermos flask, its all explained in the thread, with pics


----------



## bobkat

oops double post


----------



## bobkat

Hackerman said:


> Anyone ever use fresh bud for this?




greywolf describes freezing "fresh" buds and using a long wash in a thermos as being the freshest concrete that he or any of the pupils at his research facility/school have ever tasted google skunkpharm. Greywolf was also in May High Times, where Skunk Pharm Research was featured on pages 52 through 60.


----------



## Tekdc911

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--Hackerman are you asking me about my bad habits or other things I do with cannabis?  I am a big fan of bubble hash.  I also make some edibles, and a glycerin tincture that I use in e-cigarettes.  You are right about the ISO (funny how we can get such a good feel for people we have only conversed with on the internet).  I think that using as pure a butane as you can get will help and, whether we like it or not, every time we light a cigarette, a joint or a pipe with a butane lighter, we are inhaling a bit of the butane also.  It would be great to find something to strip the THC that is harmless to us.



dry ice ?
never mind i guess doesnt really strip it cause you get plant matter too


----------



## bobkat

wow

greywolfs a member here but sadly not logged in for a while or even ever posted here. He is on so many mj boards and is highly regarded for his research, development of closed loop recovery systems and much more.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/member.php?u=38715


----------



## bobkat

Tekdc911 said:


> dry ice ?



dry ice ? how would that help or how would you use it and for what, other than hash production or superchilling during winterization ?


----------



## bobkat

Tekdc911 said:


> dry ice ?
> never mind i guess doesnt really strip it cause you get plant matter too



dry ice hash can be polished and made into concretes


----------



## bobkat

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It would be great to find something to strip the THC that is harmless to us.




ZHO Extraction claims to be the safest to date 

Despite some questionable marketing and reluctance to, originally, release MSDS data greywolf eventually decided that he'd test ZHO 



http://skunkpharmresearch.com/2014/02/14/2307/

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GtFddGXZEk[/ame]


----------



## Hackerman

Received it today. Something to be said for quick shipping.

A couple questions come to mind. 

What can I use to hold the tube? Is an oven mitt sufficient?

And, how long does it take to empty a 6 oz can of butane?

Thanks


----------



## orangesunshine

oven mitt s/b fine

only takes a minute to empty a can


----------



## Hackerman

Cool. Thanks. I will probably be trying this tonight. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Being in the Construction field (to a point) I can tell you DO NOT USE PLASTICS when extracting AT ALL.

ABS as well as PVC will break down and add contaminants unseeable to the naked eyes. The supercritical reaction is what causes the break down. 

Years back I went to Home De Pot and picked up Stainless Steel (non-coated obviously) Nipples and two caps. Drilled a receiving hole in the "top" cap and a pepper grinder hole pattern in the "bottom" cap. Place paper filter on the inside of the bottom cap and voila, a perfectly safe extractor.


Ideally you'd want an all glass setup.


----------



## Hackerman

This plastic claims to be totally safe but if I decide to do more of this, I would definitely get a glass unit.

One more question....

It is 80F outside today. The butane is going to evaporate pretty fast. Do you think I still need the pan of warm water under the glass collection plate to aid in evaporation?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hackerman, I am anxiously waiting to hear how it all goes.  Your question about the temps is interesting--temps are in the low 100s and high 90s here.

Bobkat, I will check out the video, thanks.


----------



## MR1

Hackerman, you don't need warm water with that outside temp, just let it sit somewhere clean so no crap can get in it. If you are going to vacuum purge it don't let it get too stiff or you may have to heat it up a bit to scrape it off easily. I left my bho in the sun too long it turned hard so I had to re-heat it to get it off the plate I was using.


----------



## Hackerman

Cool, thanks. Maybe I can put a screen over it while it evaporates. I'll be watching it closely.


----------



## Hackerman

I packed the tube last night and put it in the freezer. I used lower branch buds and some skiff, cut up with scissors and lightly packed. It fit almost 1/2 oz.

If it doesn't rain today I will do this later on and let you know how it works. Thanks again to everyone for the help.

One last question.... how do you smoke this? 

In the "old days" when we called this hash oil, we used a small glass pipe with a bubble in it and heated the oil in the bubble. Do I need to make another trip to the local head shop? I could just drip some on some pot but you loose a lot of the taste that way. I would like to taste it pure and clean. Maybe just hot knife a drop or 2. I'm open to suggestions on this one. 

Thanks again


----------



## Hackerman

I don't think so. I think they make 2 chambers. One is for dry herb and one is for wax. I have the dry herb model.

At least that's the way I remember it. I'll check it out to make sure.

Thanks for the tip, though


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

all the atmos vapes will work with oil...   most are terrible for herb...   

Don't blow yourself up...


----------



## Hackerman

You're right, it was terrible for herb.

Mine does not have a chamber to put oil in. The only chamber I have is the dry herb chamber. All it is, is a chamber with a car cigarette lighter style element in the bottom. I don't think I want to put oil on that. It has a chamber for oil but I don't have one. Might have to make that trip to the head shop after all.

Here is one shown with the oil attachment.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Atmos-R...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2a3fe8d471


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

dude you put the oil right in the chamber with the coil in it...  you dont need anything else....  Im well aware they make different attachments but none are needed...  I have 3 different pens from atmos and they all work great for oil...


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, one more question.

I hope to get to this tomorrow. It's either been raining or I have been busy. Tomorrow looks like a good day. I have a couple hours before dusk tonight but I don't know how long it will take.

About how long can I expect it to take for the butane to evaporate enough that I can bring the glass dish into the house, safely?


----------



## The Effen Gee

Disposable dab pens are garbage. 

High times? are you kidding me? LMAO. 

ANd if you are using plastic as a chamber to extract essential oils, terps, falvinoids, cbd's and cbn's with a hydrocarbon based solvent...

...youre doing it wrong. Stainless steel or go home. 

Glass is good, but those extractors are NOTORIOUS from breaking under pressure. 

Dont blow yourselves up. 

(p.s. harbor freight vac pumps are garbage. Dont waste your money)


----------



## buddogmutt

Love my stainless 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Finally got around to doing this. I just ran a can through it and the butane is outside with a piece of cheesecloth over it, evaporating.

Not sure how long it will take. It's about 80 already. It is in the shade, not the sun. It is not in a dish of warm water.

What do I do with the tube full of butane soaked pot? I don't even want to unscrew that clamp until the butane evaporates from it.

This entire affair reminds me of when we used to make pipe bombs when we were kids. LOL

I'll post back after the butane is gone.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, that was fast. It's almost all evaporated. I went out and scraped a little but it's not 100% evaporated so I am going to wait a few more minutes.

It doesn't look like it's going to yield much but I didn't use top buds so I didn't expect much. The color is a nice amber color. I did a little dab from what was left on the razor blade and it had a nice taste and the buzz definitely cut through.

I'll post some pics in a few.


----------



## Hackerman

Whomever said this was an efficient method of extraction sure must be doing it differently that I just did. LOL

Check out these shots of the pot after the butane wash. Am I actually expected to discard this? No way. Looks like there are plenty of trics left to me. Some areas got cleaned while others are still flush with trics.

I did wiggle the tube a little while I was doing it to try to get the butane as evenly distributed as possible. I used an entire 6 oz can on just 14 grams. I can't imagine how inefficient those giant tubes are with only one or 2 cans of butane for 100 grams of pot.

I had another taste and it is definitely good. I am blasted. 

So, everyone agree that I should run another can of butane through this pot? 

View attachment Still0024.jpg


View attachment Still0025.jpg


View attachment Still0026.jpg


View attachment Still0027.jpg


View attachment Still0028.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I re-packed the tube and ran another can of butane through it. It's outside evaporating now.

Here is what I got from the first run. I have not weighed it but I don't think it will weigh even 1 gram.

So, $150 worth of weed. $10 in butane and I get 1 gram, maybe.

Do I remember someone complaining about paying $50 a gram for this? LOL Sounds like a deal to me. LOL

We'll see what the second run brings. 

View attachment bho.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Even after 2 butane washes I still see an awful lot of trics left.

I am going to freeze this and do an ice/bubble wash and see what I get out of it.

So far, I am not extremely impressed by this method. Sure doesn't seem very efficient to me. 

View attachment Still0029.jpg


View attachment Still0030.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

If your tube is not packed with material your butane is not staying in the tube on the material long enough...   my tube holds about 35g of material and if im running bud I will use 3 cans minimum...  trim usually only 2 cans...  my yield from bud is normally 4-6g...  trim 2-3g...

How long did it take you to blast the can thru?  less then a min?


----------



## Hackerman

Well, after some small experimenting, some out of pocket expense and careful consideration I have come to the conclusion that BHO sux. LMAO

A. It is a nightmare to work with. This is the stickiest stuff I have ever seen in my 60+ years on this rock. LOL Sticks to everything but the pipe. It's pure therapy just to get it off the knife.

B. It is dangerous. There is no disputing that. Even following careful guidelines can still be, at best, dangerous.

C. It's a waste of pot. Well, OK, maybe not a total waste but I washed these buds twice and they are still covered with trics. Certainly not what I call 100% efficient.

D. It's expensive. Last night, my wife and I smoked almost the entire batch I made from a 1/2 oz. There is no way that the 2 of us could have smoked a 1/2 oz of this weed.

E. The taste is only fair. It really didn't seem to have much flavor at all. I tried it several ways. I tried hot knife. That didn't work well at all. I tried wiping some on a bud and smoking the bud. I guess that worked OK but the pot taste was mostly what I got. I wiped some on a piece of bubble hash and again, the taste of the hash overwhelmed the taste of the BHO. I just dabbed some in a regular pipe and that worked fair. Finally, I used the Atmos that you guys recommended and it worked quite well. Better than any other way. However, I got no taste at all with the Atmos.

F. The buzz is the same as the pot. I suppose that holds true with any extraction but I just did 2 hits of the BHO left over in the Atmos and I am no more stoned than if I had taken a few hits of the pot in my bong.

G. I don't care what kind of butane or how filtered it is, I still feel like I am smoking butane residue.

Overall, I would say that this experiment has further convinced me that water/ice hash is the way to go. It taste a thousand times better. Let's not even talk about safety comparisons between water and butane. It's cheaper. And, when I extract some more hash from this spent weed using my bubble bag and then inspect the weed under a scope, I believe it will show me that the water is even more efficient.

I know there are a lot of people out there who just love BHO but I must say, for my first experiment, I am not impressed.


----------



## Hackerman

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> If your tube is not packed with material your butane is not staying in the tube on the material long enough.



I wonder what your pot looks like under a 40X scope after you're done extracting. Do you discard your pot after extracting?


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for that honest review Hackerman.


----------



## 7greeneyes

an iso bath in a dbl boiler setup works better, ime.


----------



## Hackerman

Oh, I know this was just a feeble attempt. And, I have not dismissed it entirely by any means.

Still, I did everything (mostly) right. The product was a decent amber color and good quality. I just don't think it's up to all the hype.

I have been watching the closed loop systems to see if they come down in price. I have considered building my own. I am still open minded on the subject. After hearing people talk about taking 2 dabs and being incoherent and blah blah blah. I have yet to smoke anything like that. At least in this century. 

I guess I need to take into account that I have only not smoked pot 11 days since July 4th 1968. Maybe it just takes more to get me stoned. LMAO Perhaps my expectations were too high.

Still, even with a totally perfect system, most of what I said is still true... Danger, cost, taste, efficiency, residue. Most of which will simply apply to this method regardless.

I suppose the taste could be better if I did it right. Still, the bubble hash tastes JUST like I remember hash tasting in the 60's LOL.

We shall see. I am not done beating this horse. LOL Like I always say, it's a hobby to me. I love most all the new concepts that have come up this century.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I would not attempt to build your own closed loop system...   there is a reason they are BIG $$$$...  bc they are tested and work flawlessly...   the CLS returns are much better then using a glass extractor bc you can control the flow of butane thru the extractor as well as adjust the temperature that you extract at....   Ive even read of people re running the butane thru the material again since you recollect and doesn't cost ya any more $$...

There are lots of utensils that make handling much easier...   but yes it can be the stickiest stuff on earth...

How did you sample?  with the atmos?  hitting oil out of the atmos is nothing like doin a dab thru a rig...


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, the Atmos was my best result.

I am going right by the head shop later today. When you say, "doin a dab through a rig", what do you mean? I don't mind picking up another pipe in the interest of experimentation. LOL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Check out Killa glass:  hxxp://killaglass.com/  Ive used several of their turbine rigs and the hit like a champ...   heavy glass and decent price...

Im gonna grab this one soon: hxxp://www.bakebros.com/killa-glass-14mm-con-wp-turbine-trapezoid-9-amber/


----------



## Hackerman

Cool, thanks. I'll be stopping by the local head shop tomorrow. I'll see what they have that might heighten my experience. LMAO


----------



## Hackerman

OK, did a little more testing.

After TWO runs with a 6 oz can of butane each time we saw pictures of the pot and it sure looked like there were a lot of trics left (see pics 5 posts above this one).

I took the pot and put it in a jar with some ice and water and shook it for a minute and then poured it though my finest bubble bag.

The attached pics show what the butane left behind. First in the bottom of my bubble bag and then today after it dried overnight. About 0.1 gram. Now, that's not much but let us consider that these were only 14 grams of bottom buds to start with. Then, they were washed not once, but TWICE with the super duper new fangled blow yourself up butane extraction method. LMAO 

Still, after all that, I was able to ice this much out of the leftover.

And, there are STILL trics on the pot (see the pics below).

I don't know.... blow yourself up butane method or ice bubble..... It's starting to become clearer and clearer to me. LOL

If someone came up with a method that stripped 100% of the trics off the pot, I would consider blowing myself up for it. However, for a process that does not even seem to work as well...... I don't know.

And, let's not even talk about the difference between cutting off a little chunk of hash vs trying to deal with that sticky *** honey. That **** would seal a bee's butt shut if it sat on it. 

View attachment bhotest-1.jpg


View attachment bhotest-2.jpg


View attachment bhotest-3.jpg


View attachment bhotest-4.jpg


View attachment bhotest-5.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

What did I do that was different than every one else who does it. It's not exactly rocket science. Butane>Tube>Evaporate>

Same tube as everyone else (basically). Same method as everyone else. You tell me.


----------



## Hackerman

Multi, you're pretty good at this kind of thing. I would love to see your before and after tric shots. Or, better yet, do the exact same experiment as I did and see if the results collaborate.


----------



## orangesunshine

imo you did not pack the tube tight enough to purge properly

how much herb was in the tube---and how long was the tube---guesstimate


----------



## Hackerman

The tube is 4" long and 1.5" in diameter.

I put about 14 - 18 grams in it. It was packed finger snug but not crammed in with a rod or tool or anything.


----------



## Hackerman

I am thinking about taking the pot and putting it through an ISO wash, just to see how much more this little 14g pile has to offer. LMAO


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

multifarious said:


> Although I've never had my products tested for residues, mine has never made me think that I can taste butane and there are more than enough people who do or have had there products tested and shown zero butane residue in there concentrates when purged effectively.



 Getting your BHO to zero butane is nearly impossible...  Take a look at these test results from thesecretcup.com:  http://www.thesecretcup.com/#!test-results/cx7q

 Every BHO sample even the ones that scored the best and won the competition have butane trapped in them...   Obviously ya want to be as close to zero ppm as possible but zero is nearly impossible...  :48:


----------



## Hackerman

You can talk all you want but until you prove me wrong..... I will believe I'm right. Maybe someone else would be willing to run this same test.

And, yes, I would like to extract EVERY SINGLE TRIC from the pot. LOL I don't smoke half a joint and throw the other have away. I believe in 100% in everything I do.

Like I said, if anyone else wants to take the time, I would love to see someone prove me wrong. Whenever I am wrong.... I learn something. So, teach me.

Take a before and after shot of your trics and I will believe I did something wrong. Otherwise, I will just stick with my opinion that this process is very inefficient and is what I refer to as "A Sheeple Thing". LOL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman  I agree you will not strip every single trich off of your material...  but that doesn't mean its inefficient...  I'll repeat that to be efficient making bho you need a closed loop system to be able to control more while extracting... 

BHO extracts a lot more then just trichs...   the butane pulls out essential oils, waxes, terps, CBDs and THC....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

multifarious said:


> Yeah sorry jaam
> I've just driven over 900miles through 3x different European countries, none stop to catch a ferry and another 4hr drive
> 
> 
> Your right, traces are found n BHO but generally minimal ones
> I was thinking of the new gas, that I just can't think of the name of right now, that has claimed zero residue from the extraction.



 Multi  I know what your speaking of...  just cant think of the name of the top of my head...  Its flammable but doesn't blow up like butane from what ive read...   

 I will be saving my pennies for one of them Tamsium's that I know you mentioned somewhere here...   you ever see a thread by guy named: leaf    ive been following him for almost 2 years now and all he does is bho all day thru the tamisium...   ill get ya a link if your interested...   :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

just pm'd you those links...   yea that it ZHO...


----------



## Hackerman

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I'll repeat that to be efficient making bho you need a closed loop system to be able to control more while extracting...



I would absolutely agree with that one. That's why I was watching the prices on those. That would seem to be much more effective and efficient. They are going to have to get a whole lot cheaper than they are right now before I grab one just for the sake of experimentation. LOL

We'll see. I am going to do a couple more runs with this "blast" method and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Hackerman

Do you think that will make a difference in quality or just quantity. I mean, the trics on the bottom buds are just as strong as the trics on the top buds.... right? There are just more of them on the top buds.

Or, are the trics on the top buds actually more potent? Never thought of it.


----------



## pcduck

The top colas mature sooner then the bottom/popcorn buds. Some growers actually harvest their top buds and leave the popcorn to allow them to mature.


----------



## buddogmutt

It doesn't look like you're breaking the bud down enough which is why you have so many undisturbed trichs. I break my bud down like I'm about to twist one, then fill the tube(lightly packed)and you'll get a much better product 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Stainless is the way to go.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Too easy to make, I even made stands and butane can holders, blowing 6oz's at once, 7-8 cans per tube...that tube gets coooold. Why hold it if you don't have to.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

FYI.....my leftover material is 100% stripped when done???and my final product is always as it is in the pics???taste very much like the bud it's made from???concentrate production just isn't for everyone! just like growing???good luck...


----------



## Hackerman

I squeezed a little more milk out of this cow. LMAO

I had a little extra time and some ISO so I washed this same old 14g in ISO.

Got a few more hits.

And, since I used the same blade that I used when I was playing with the oil, the ISO cleaned off the blade and gave me another dab. LMAO

And, just FYI, there are still plenty of trics left. Albeit, less every wash but still.... plenty to harvest. LMAO 

View attachment iso-1.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

buddog do a put ur bho in  a vacuum chamber when u make ur bho??


----------



## buddogmutt

Kindbud said:


> buddog do a put ur bho in  a vacuum chamber when u make ur bho??



Yes I do. 2.5 cfm 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

cool thank gonna order one then...... tired of bubble hash!! time to experiment with the bho


----------



## Hackerman

Looks like I need to take this to the next step if I want good results.

I ran another blast and it came out OK but it's still a little dirty. I wonder if my plate was less than perfectly clean.

I guess there's no substitute for doing it right. LOL

Still, got a pretty nice buzz on right now from a sample. Going to make some bubble tonight with the new washing machine.  

View attachment bho-1.jpg


View attachment bho-2.jpg


View attachment bho-3.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

keep purging...  see the color difference around the edges and all the lil bubbles....  that means keep purging...   I made a batch today and its been purging in a warm water bath for round 8hours and is just getting close...


----------



## Hackerman

What do you mean, keep purging? Please. LOL


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

purging is heating the oil to release all the trapped butane....?


----------



## Hackerman

Cool, thanks. I presume I heat it by placing the dish in warm water?

Thanks

Made some bubble hash last night with the new washing machine. How totally cool.
How can someone who makes such ugly BHO, make such pretty bubble. Can't see it in the pic too well but it's a very nice golden color. Just tasted some for breakfast and yummy yummy.

I am going to try to press this Frenchy style with a warm bottle of water.

I used some old leaves and skiff from the last harvest. So far, I have washed it 3 times. The odd thing is, I got more the second and third time than I did on the first.

As for the washing machine, definitely use a 220u bag. It saves a ton of cleanup in the washer tub.

And, make sure the zipper on the bag is safety pinned shut so it doesn't come open. Otherwise, you will learn what the mess is like. LMAO

I used the 22ou bag in the machine.

I used a 120u bag to get out the grit.

Then, straight to the 25u bag.

I'll post another pic after I press it.

Lower right is first wash. Above that is second and top left is third. The lower left is the grit from the 120u bag. 

View attachment hash.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I have an electric frying pan with sides so I put bout half inch of water in there and keep it on warm.... not even hot enough to burn you but 85+ degrees to 100 max...  After some reading Ive been doing longer purges at lower temps in hopes to increase flavor...  I purged yesterdays run for 11-12 hours before it was done...  3.7g plus a couple samples from 35g of Wifi trim and lowers...  got another batch of Lemon Skunk purging now but its def not gonna yield like yesterdays run...


----------



## Hackerman

Thanks Ant, I'll get it going right now.

I pressed that hash using the Frenchy Canoli method and I will never press hash any other way again. The hot water bottle method really softens up the hash and presses it just perfectly.

Isn't this just a beautiful 1/4 oz of hash? 

View attachment hash2.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt

Hackerman said:


> Looks like I need to take this to the next step if I want good results.
> 
> I ran another blast and it came out OK but it's still a little dirty. I wonder if my plate was less than perfectly clean.
> 
> I guess there's no substitute for doing it right. LOL
> 
> Still, got a pretty nice buzz on right now from a sample. Going to make some bubble tonight with the new washing machine.



Couple questions, first, what degree of heat was use to "cook" out the butane after initial extraction, and did you whip it continuously after it got to the bubble phase?

Bubble phase: just prior to first scrape of the Pyrex dish, when there's nothing but golden bubble domes in the dish.


----------



## Hackerman

I just left it outside in the 80 degree sun. 

There were not a lot of bubbles.

What do you mean by whipping it?

I will say one thing. I finally got a nice oil/wax pipe and it is much easier to deal with now. It has a nice little ceramic bowl with an electric element in it and a glass ball around it. Works really well.

I must also say, I am starting to like this. It gets you to the ceiling right away. Still doesn't taste as good as the bubble hash I made the other night but it's pretty good and very convenient. This ceramic bowl holds enough for 10 or 12 hits before you have to refill it.

I'll have to do some reading and get my ducks in a row. Doing a 1/2 oz at a time is difficult. There's nothing much to work with. I'll have to make a little bigger batch next time.


----------



## Hackerman

What micron screen should I be using?


----------



## Kindbud

when bud says whipping it he means sturing it and poping all the bubbles


----------



## Hackerman

Cool, I will do that. I played with it a little while, standing it and peaking it. So, in a way, I guess I did a little. I'll whip her good. 

I have no clue what size screen I am using. I need to check into that as well.

This stuff does last a long time. I fill the bowl a couple times a day and take hits from it off and on all day. Of course, that's on top of the 20 joints, 40 bowls and 219 one hitters. LMAO But still, this little bit has lasted longer than I expected.


----------



## The Effen Gee

Dude, dont whip it. 

This is why I say, if you have the improper equipment dont bother. 

...but I just finished running 50lb of good trim with a cls system then it spent three days in the vac oven.

I may not know everything, but the organic chemist we have on staff does. 

Stop. Stick to bubble. For your own health and safety.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Sounds like the monopoly wants to keep it that way.

*"organic chemist WE have on staff...:effengee"* So maybe we should all just buy YOUR shiz? No thanks.

Dude, don't be a 'nozzle. You have to learn sometime and trying to dissuade people from learning the correct way for themselves makes you look like a disingenuous braggart. 

THAT'S THE POINT OF THIS WEBSITE. Learning and teaching all aspects of cannabis growing...including hashish and extractions, thus the reason we have a Hash Subforum.

You've posted waaay too many times w/o saying anything pertinent. You should step away from the convo. An A-B conversation you need to C your way out of. It just makes this site look like a bunch of ignoramus'.

*"I may not know everything": effengee *

Then quit posting on threads and telling ppl to not do something YOU don't know how to do.

_voop!_ :bolt:

Smile....you love me.


----------



## The Effen Gee

I didnt ask you to "buy" anything. Nor have I offered. 

This I believe is an open forum, and I can share my opinion as I want to. We do still live in america. 

If you think Im wrong in sharing my opinion that this is a dangerous process and can be a potential health risk if done improperly (like I see above) Then Im going to speak up. 

Feel free to mute me if you like. Im waiting for someone to chime in and explain why whipping and open blasting are smart ideas. 

Other than the fact one traps butane, and pentanes in the finished and how open blasting...even outside is smart. 

Oh, and dont forget to mention why its not important to use a vacuum oven or at the very least a vacuum chamber. 

Or why dewaxing  is not important. Ill wait.


----------



## Hackerman

I don't have an opinion either way but let me play the devil's advocate....

These are all smart ideas because I was successful in making some awesome oil/wax that I am enjoying very much. I learned something new. And, I shared it with other people.

Now, it's your turn..... tell me why it's NOT smart.


----------



## The Effen Gee

how long did it purge in the vac chamber, what butane did you use, did you have it lab tested for ppm levels of pentane and butane, how many times did you flip your cake, did it muffin up in the vac chamber, are you using the proper vaping devices to consume it, was the material foliar sprayed with anything while trichs were developing, were there fan leaves in it, mold, did you dewax or winterize it, ethanol wash...ect...ect...???


Im not trying to be a [dirty word to describe myself] here, im just firm and have seen faar to much sub quality methods and finished product being passed as safe practices. 

For me, this isnt a hobby. Its my job. And forgive me for being passionate about safety and proper methods. Im shocked at the amount of resistance Im getting for making the statement:

"If you are not using the proper equipment AT LEAST, dont even bother"

Sorry not sorry if I come off brash. Nice to meet you all. Again.


----------



## The Effen Gee

*drops mic, steps off soapbox*


----------



## orangesunshine

The Effen Gee said:


> how long did it purge in the vac chamber, what butane did you use, did you have it lab tested for ppm levels of pentane and butane, how many times did you flip your cake, did it muffin up in the vac chamber, are you using the proper vaping devices to consume it, was the material foliar sprayed with anything while trichs were developing, were there fan leaves in it, mold, did you dewax or winterize it, ethanol wash...ect...ect...???
> 
> 
> Im not trying to be a [dirty word to describe myself] here, im just firm and have seen faar to much sub quality methods and finished product being passed as safe practices.
> 
> For me, this isnt a hobby. Its my job. And forgive me for being passionate about safety and proper methods. Im shocked at the amount of resistance Im getting for making the statement:
> 
> "If you are not using the proper equipment AT LEAST, dont even bother"
> 
> Sorry not sorry if I come off brash. Nice to meet you all. Again.



hey man---not brash at all---you are tossing around many a term leaving people in the head scratching mode---how bout you spot up a safe diy for those that do not have commercial grade equipment


----------



## The Effen Gee

My point exactly. There are some here who are more informed than myself, and Im wondering why they have not chimed in...


----------



## Hackerman

When we play baseball, we don't wear spikes. And the bases and not exactly regulation. Pretty close. And, we don't wear uniforms or numbers and, sometimes we smoke pot and drink beer on the field.

We are still playing baseball, albeit, not exactly like the pros. But, we are still playing the game of baseball. And, we keep score. And, we have innings and strikes and outs. Just like the pros.

We have just as much fun... probably more than the pros and we are both, "Playing Baseball". 

I'm makin' hash oil. Shootin' butane through a kitchen baster and whippin' it good.

No, it's not just like the professionals do it. But, we're still both, "Makin' Hash Oil".

And, it's a good thing that there's a difference. If amateurs could do it as well with a kitchen baster as the pros can do with their ovens, vacs and ppm testers..... well, there would be no need for the pros now, would there. 

LMAO

Love at all levels is still love.


----------



## buddogmutt

The Effen Gee said:


> Dude, dont whip it.
> 
> This is why I say, if you have the improper equipment dont bother.
> 
> ...but I just finished running 50lb of good trim with a cls system then it spent three days in the vac oven.
> 
> I may not know everything, but the organic chemist we have on staff does.
> 
> Stop. Stick to bubble. For your own health and safety.



I whip, my finished products are posted...you clearly see the swirl marks..For making wax, whipping is essential! Mandatory....not for shatter or other concentrates...but for wax, u must whip...and the dispensary I deal with won't purchase unless lab tested through their lab folks(harborside health center, Oakland,ca.) always passes always top shelf.....for me that is...you talk a good game! But a pic is worth 1000 words...

And how else does one learn, unless trial & error..to simply tell someone trying to learn to stick to bubble..isn't helpful or constructive...it's u being an ***! You haven't gave a bit of helpful advise...just arrogant comments with no proof of you knowing anything...sounds like regurgitated nonsence...to me that is....


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I am out and I have come to like this stuff (LMAO) so I am making some more, today.

Same butane (5x filtered Whip-it brand). Same blaster tube (I am getting a bigger one). I will be using a better grade of weed this time.

When I bought this blaster, it came with free screens. 3 questions for anyone who can answer them........

Should I use a new screen each time I do this?

What is the best size screen to use?

How do I know what size screens these are?


----------



## MR1

Re-use the screen, they should be stainless. Use the largest size screen that does not let plant matter through, you can also use a coffee filter.


----------



## Hackerman

I would say that a 100u screen would probably be right. Not as clean and pure as a 25u but it's about as big as you can get without letting a lot of matter through. At least it's that way with the bubble bags.

Now, how do I measure the screens I have to see what they are?


----------



## orangesunshine

coffee filters---forgot what ur blasting tube looked like---but if you can just cover the end with the coffee filter and zip tie it sealed---u be just fine

happy blasting


----------



## Hackerman

I am way too anal for coffee filters. I would have to know exactly what micron rating the coffee filter had and I would have to measure them each time to determine consistency in manufacturing. LOL

I do have silk screen cloth of various sizes. Same stuff the bubble bags are made of. I wonder if the butane would have an effect on that cloth. My guess is, yes.

I just blasted an ounce or 2. I packed it tighter this time than last. I used only one can of butane. Last time I used 2. I did use a new screen. I have a ton of them. Might as well use them. The other screen is pretty gunked up. I'll get to cleaning all that later.

Looks OK so far. Nice amber color. It is sitting in a pan of warm water right now. Should be ready soon.


----------



## Hackerman

Once again, I am less than satisfied.

This is the last time I am going to do this the wrong way. LOL

I mean, it's OK. And I love the new globe/vape thingy I bought to smoke it in. However, I am just less than satisfied with this entire experiment.

So, we'll try it again and see if we can't reach an acceptable level of satisfaction.

I have been watching a number of videos on this and I am getting few good ideas.

Of all the "amateur" videos I saw, one thing was common to all of them, the extraction method was always butane blasting. It seems that the different "curing" procedures after extraction are what give you wax or shatter or oil or whatever.

First of all, I bought another blaster. About 3 times bigger. Glass. Depending on packing, should hold 3 or 4 ounces.

I saw one nice tip. During the blast, wait for the butane to soak the weed, just as it starts to drip out of the bottom, stop blasting and sit for 30 seconds, blast again, sit again, blast again..... seems like that would allow the cannabinoids to join with the butane better than just washing it by quickly. Made sense.

I saw another where he used Everclear. Some of these videos are pretty darn amazing. I like the product the call "shatter". That's pretty cool.

I am going to do this again. THIS time, I am going to have some pretty pictures. 

Thanks to everyone for all the input. This has all been a great learning experience for me.


----------



## Hackerman

This was the video where he used Everclear with butane...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SHxMD2D0K4

This one is pretty useless in terms of advice or instruction but skip to the end of the video and look at his end product. Wow, nice job.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljthOZbhAUI


----------



## 7greeneyes

The Effen Gee said:


> *drops mic, steps off soapbox*



The passion is what it's all about, baby!


----------



## Hackerman

Does the vacuum chamber make a big difference? I am looking at something like this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shatter-Vac.../331296788742?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item4d22d3d106


----------



## The Effen Gee

It makes the difference between doing it wrong, and doing it right.


----------



## Hackerman

Really? It's that important, huh?

OK, I'll grab one. I don't know anything about them. I did read that the acrylic tops are bad for use with butane and I need to stick with a glass or polycarb top.

I'll go as small as I can get since I am making small batches, yes?

I like the shape and size of the wide and shallow models better than the ones that are shaped like a bucket, Seems like I would be able to put the glass dish I extracted to, right into the vacuum chamber like this one.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-6-Gallon-.../331303168483?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item4d233529e3

Or, the one I linked to above has the glass dish as part of the vacuum chamber. So, blast right into that dish use the same dish for vacuum.

Sounds almost too easy. LOL

3 CFM single stage pumps seems to be pretty standard.

Any suggestions or comments before I buy are more than welcome.


----------



## Hackerman

The more I look at these, the more it looks like a pretty simple DIY project.

Since I'm just doing tiny loads and not very often, I have a hand pump I may be able to use.

What kind of negative pressure do we need to create?


----------



## The Effen Gee

that should work fine. 24 hour purge per side. make sure to flip it at east once.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, so I put the little silicone baking mat right in the dish and I blast right into the dish.

Let the butane evap (is the warm water bath important or is it just OK to let the 80 degree outdoor temp evap the butane?)

Then, after the butane is gone, it's safe to take it all back inside and use the vac to purge without blowing myself up? Or should I do the vac outside?

How dry should I let it get before it goes in the vac?

I have seen more than a few videos that use Everclear. Any comments on that?

C'mon guys. I can't do this right without you and I'm not going to do it wrong again. LOL

Baby steps.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

once the liquid is gone there is nothing left to blow up....  there are small amounts of tane still in the oil but no where near enough to blow up...  

IMO vac purging is not needed on such a small amount of oil...  

Id bet TEG's extractor prob holds 8oz+ per run and his returns are prob 30-50+g depending on material...  I do think when purging that amount of oil a vac is def needed...  and probably split into smaller amounts to purge...


----------



## Hackerman

I want to be able to make that "shatter" stuff. LOL It's my understanding that I need the vacuum for that.

If I need to make a bigger batch to make it work, I can do that.

In fact, the new blaster I just bought is easily 4 or 5 times bigger than my other one so I should have that much more oil.

We'll see what happens. If I already knew everything, the hobby wouldn't be fun, any more. LOL


----------



## Hackerman

That made me thing of something. Do I have to fill the blaster tube 100% or can I run it 1/2 full or 3/4 full?


----------



## Hackerman

OK, my vac will be here today so I am going to do a little testing.

Couple questions come to mind....

What pressure do I take the vac to and how long does it stay in the vac (I think someone said 24 Hrs?).

And, I saw one vid where they left the little silicone pad right in the bowl, blasted the tube and left the silicone pad in the bowl while the butane evaporated and also while it was in the vac. I'm not sure I like that idea.

It's 90 degrees here today and this butane is going to evap in about 2 minutes. Should I still do a warm water bath?

I would like to do it right this time so all input is welcome and considered. Most of this is new to me.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I just blasted a new batch through my new tube with my new bowl with my new silicone mat.

Should have some new hash oil soon. LOL

The new tube is glass instead of plastic and it is about 4 times bigger. I used 2 cans of butane. I blasted directly into the vacuum setup glass bowl and I placed the silicone pad into the bottom of the dish before blasting. I went nice and slow this time, allowing the butane to penetrate the weed a little.

I also used the hot water bath this time. It is bubbling away as we speak. Should be done in a few.

The silicone pad made it so I won't be doing any razor blade scraping (I hope). The video I saw just showed the user patting the oil with the pad and gatheringit that way. Hopefully, it will work that way.

Also, there is a big chuck of something floating in the butane and most of the bubble are coning from that. It looks like the picture in Muti's signature. I am hoping this is a good thing.

After all the butane is gone, I will bring it in and put the vacuum to work. Sure hope this attempt turns out better than the others. LOL

What pressure and how long in the vac?


----------



## Hackerman

How long is it supposed to take to create a vacuum is a small chamber like this?

This thing keep running but I never get any pressure. I can feel it sucking through the valve if I put my finger on it.

It's only a 3 quart chamber and it has been running for 5 minutes with no reading on the pressure gauge.

It must have a leak somewhere but I can't find it.

I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, finally got it to seal. Now it sucked it to -20 Hg in a few seconds.

Still don't know what pressure or how long. Can't seem to find an answer online.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, best I can tell, I should hold it at -28.9Hg.

So, it is sitting there for now. I will let it sit for an hour os. Then, I am going to try to gather it to see what's there.


----------



## Hackerman

I let it sit in the vac overnight. It was much easier to work with today. I used the silicone pad and "patted" it all together into a nice little pile.

I put it in the vac again and it bubbled up real nice although, it's still too black and sticky.

I am beginning to believe that the hot water bath is required. I now have it in the vac and the vac is sitting in a glass bowl of water that is all sitting on a seedling starter heating pad.

The pad is measuring (got a cool new laser thermometer) about 103 degrees but the water is only about 84 so far.

The hot water bath is definitely encouraging more bubbling and I think that's a good thing.

It's not taking on the nice clear amber color I want but it is looking more like shatter every step.

I have been "burping" the vac to expel any contaminants from the vac and then taking the pressure back up to -28.9 Hg. Maybe I should just leave it alone for a while and see if it clears up. Hopefully this heating pad will help.

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Hackerman

I just took it and pressed it flat and put it back in the vac. Bubbling nicely but, still too black.

Water temp is about 85 degrees. I hope that's the correct pressure. 

View attachment bho-1.jpg


View attachment bho-2.jpg


View attachment bho-3.jpg


View attachment bho-4.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

After about an hour, all the bubbles have burst and it is a flat black, shiny blob again.

So, I take it out and knead it and flatten it again and put it back in the vac. It bubbles all up, the bubbles burst and I do it over again.

Hope I am not over cooking it but I am still hoping for the shatter. Maybe I did something else wrong along the way.

I just blasted another tube and I'm waiting for that one to evaporate.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I'm still not exactly where I want to be but I am getting a little closer with each step.

Almost all the black is gone, now and it's turning to a nice dark amber color.

HEAT...... gotta have HEAT. LMAO

I vac'd it over and over and for different periods and, although it would get a little bit better, I wasn't going anywhere fast.

The hot water dish helped but, very little. However, I definitely did notice a difference. Keeping hot water is a PITA.

MORE HEAT.... 

I scrapped the water dish and put the vac chamber right on the seedling heating pad. The pad itself gets about 103. I put a thermometer in the vac chamber so I could monitor the temp inside the chamber.

It was real steady at about 100 degrees. At the -28.9 Hg, I think that's well below the 190 degree temp that the THC evaporates at.

I smoked some and it was an instant rush, which was nice. Still too sticky for me. I can roll it in a ball or a "hot dog" and it's pretty easy to manage but...... still not crispy. LOL

What have we learned this time:

Gotta have heat. 

Start with cleaner oil.

Couple tips for next time. I have been using a 100u screen. That's a lot of matter getting through. I ordered 50u screens. That should get some of the gunk out right from the get-go. I'll also try unbleached coffee filters.

I could also try the "winterizing" [is that right] process. Adding Everclear and then doing another evap. I don't really like that idea but, I'll try anything once.

I'll post a pic as soon as I have something that shatters.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

When I used to make shatter I would purge in boiling water....    you will lose flavor since the terps will boil off....   but if you continually collect all the oil in the middle of the pan and let her go til you get no bubbles it will be shatter when it cools....


----------



## Hackerman

Boiling??? Really?

I am not sure what the temperature would be inside the vacuum chamber sitting in 212 degree water but from what I have been reading, that's too hot.

According to the info at SkunkPharm, THC will evaporate (in a vacuum [-29Hg] at sea level) at well under 200 degrees.

Perhaps I am understanding incorrectly....

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/vacuum-purging-and-processing-tips/


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

forget the vacuum for the 17th time....   its not needed


----------



## Hackerman

Are you saying not to vacuum it 17 times? Or, are you saying not to vacuum at all and you have told me 17 times. LMAO

Vacuum definitely helped. Turned it from black to amber and it doesn't spark any more when I flame it.


----------



## AluminumMonster

No vaccuum used...

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410293015355.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410293028738.jpg


@hackerman what type/brand of butane are you using?


----------



## Hackerman

Is that just the scrapings from the glass bowl you blast into?

No other processing?

How much pot did it take to get that yield in the picture? And, how many times did you blast it.

Sorry for all the questions but I am going to beat this if it takes my entire stash. LMAO

Thanks


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hackerman said:


> Is that just the scrapings from the glass bowl you blast into?
> 
> No other processing?
> 
> How much pot did it take to get that yield in the picture? And, how many times did you blast it.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I am going to beat this if it takes my entire stash. LMAO
> 
> Thanks



That is 7 grams of oil blasted from 30 grams of bud. 2x 300ml cans of Luciena butane. All I do is blast in to pyrex, purge with tap water at its hottest, and whip it till it's finished.


----------



## Hackerman

I understand everything except "whip it 'till it's finished".

You literally whip it like whipping cream or scrambled eggs? LOL

And, if I may, a couple more questions...

What did you use for a blast filter? Metal screens (if so what micron) or coffee filters (if so, how many).

Did you start with skiff and popcorn or tops and buds? Although, I'm not sure that would make a difference in color or quality as much as, simply, more quantity.

Thanks again for the help. When I get his made, I'll save you a hit. LOL


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hackerman said:


> I understand everything except "whip it 'till it's finished".
> 
> You literally whip it like whipping cream or scrambled eggs? LOL
> 
> And, if I may, a couple more questions...
> 
> What did you use for a blast filter? Metal screens (if so what micron) or coffee filters (if so, how many).
> 
> Did you start with skiff and popcorn or tops and buds? Although, I'm not sure that would make a difference in color or quality as much as, simply, more quantity.
> 
> Thanks again for the help. When I get his made, I'll save you a hit. LOL



The whipping is more like scrambled eggs lol. Whip for a minute or two then leave it alone for 5 minutes.  For a blast filter I use a Bubble Bag strapped on with a couple hair ties. I believe it is the 73ui bag, I just know it's the yellow bag lol.

I always use dried/cured bud, tops and mids, ground up finely in a coffee grinder.

Glad I can help!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dabs away!

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410370772769.jpg

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1410370785858.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I think I am starting to get a little better at this.

The edges shattered. The rest of it still bends. I am waiting for it to cool a little and see how I did.

Tastes pretty sweet. 

View attachment oil-1.jpg


View attachment oil-2.jpg


View attachment oil-3.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I have been experimenting with different temperatures.

I am at about 97% vacuum and the THC is supposed to boil at about 190F (in that vacuum) and I just tested some at about 150F which is my highest temp yet.

I keep going higher just to see what happens. 

View attachment bho-shattered.jpg


----------



## The Effen Gee

The higher you get, the darker it gets.


----------



## Kindbud

Yum looks great hacker


----------

